# Healthy pups ;)



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello ladies !!! I just wanted to share some important info about some superfood that dogs also benefits from. I recently got a juicer and a blender for myself, and bought lots of superfood too, like Chiaseeds, Spirulina algea powder, aloe vera juice.. AND, I give some to Baby too ! I looked it up, and there is a huge health benefit for dogs on it too !  So now the spoiled little Prince(ss) gets a little pinch of Spirulina daily in his food..and a little pinch Chiaseeds and some aloe juice  His coat is so amazingly soft, just after a few days ! 

Just wanted to share, as my Baby is getting older, I*m doing what I can  

Also read somewhere that the worlds oldest cat, it was over 30 years old...it got aloe juice in it*s food everyday  

So get on it ladies, both you and your pups  XOXOXOXO


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, Ann Helen! Glad to here Baby is doing so well.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks Lulu*s mami <3 Baby says send Lulu here ASAP  XOXOXO


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting that, I'm going to have a look into that some more


x


----------

